# Land of the giant



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I just set this tank up about 5 weeks ago, yes its fully cycled.


Tank Aqua One 65 liter'
Light Aqua one Fluro Grow running a 20w Sunlight and 20w Tropical tube.


Stock, 1 male betta and his food, cherry shrimp and Ramshorn snails



Anyway onto the fun bit, photos.












There's food here










Got it.










So? Im hungry OK.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Very, very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I guess tank mates are out of the question, He even killed a big mystery snail, it seems anything that fits in his mouth is food, and it it wont fit he will rip it to bits that do fit.


It only took 4 bites to swallow that shrimp.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'd need a lot more plants, ground cover and hides if you have tank mates; especially shrimp. But...some Betta are just meant to live alone and it is always great when that fact is acknowledged instead of the owner continually condemning other fish, inverts and snails to certain death.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I have a virtually inexhaustible supply of Cherry shrimp, Trumpet snails and Rams horns, I love dwarf chain loaches and have 20 monkey's in a 15 gallon tank, I also have 8 YoYo's in a 4 foot tank, 28 loaches eat a lot of snails and shrimp.



When I set up a tank I go with 1 species only per tank and anything live I put in there is food for my fish.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Today was water change day so I took the opportunity to do some pruning and added another tissue culture pot of Staurogyne repens , I moved the rotala rotundifolia to a brighter spot in the tank and added a few strands of Water sprite to make a nice Betta bed he seems to love it.


I also cleaned the filter, I washed the sponges out in hot water but thats fine as I only use them for mechanical filtration, my HOB is full of ceramic media and not those smooth ones and no I didnt wash the ceramic media, I know better LOL.


----------



## FireBornDragon (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr Grumpy said:


> I just set this tank up about 5 weeks ago, yes its fully cycled.
> 
> 
> Tank Aqua One 65 liter'
> ...


Wow! Beautiful fish in a beautiful tank! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hes showing off









The look one gets when he realizes hes not getting a pellet


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I decided to get rid of the wood today, I prefer plants, I am now going to leave the plants alone for a month then its time to prune.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I think a video is much Betta






Set it to HD


----------



## OrchidxBetta (Mar 18, 2016)

Extremely beautiful!  He's in paradise.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Set the youtube player to at least 720p

The video looks much better than the photos.





Somebody loves chasing shrimp


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Update.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I was given a new Beamworks Viva grow Led, its a Finex stingray clone.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

This photo was taken 27 days ago










This one was taken just now. His fins are growing.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Heres an update, Its almost looking like a Betta tank.

Set your player to Hd


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I really love this tank and your giant is fantastic. All the different plants look amazing. Are you using CO2 in this tank or is this just ferts and high light? Iron supplements for your red plants? Im trying a panted tank for the first time and If it grows out to look even half as good as yours I’ll be a happy lady


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

Thanks, No I do not use CO2, All I use is Seachem flourish comprehensive for the planted tank 1 milliliter 2 times a week and seachem root tabs, The lighting is 2 fluro tubes ( T8 ) on for 10 hours a day

This one








T8 & T5 Fluorescent Tropical Tubes - Aqua One - Inspiring Excellence in Fish Care


<mslbutton/> Tropical Lamps emit more of the blue and red light spectrum. It is designed to parallel the optimum wavelengths required by plants...




aquaone.com.au





and 








T8 & T5 Fluorescent Sunlight 10000K Tubes - Aqua One - Inspiring Excellence in Fish Care


<mslbutton/> Sunlight Lamps recreate the natural light spectrum of the Sun. These Lamps emit a refreshing natural white light. Sunlight Lamps b...




aquaone.com.au


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Excellent! Thanks for replying, I appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

he flares at food


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I did a 50% water change and a bit of pruning. The Mystery snail has been in the tank almost a week now and its still alive, I also put 5 Red Cherry shrimp in no sign of those.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

X skully X said:


> Excellent! Thanks for replying, I appreciate it greatly.


No probs, My setup should work in most tanks.

A dual T8 or T5 set up like this is about $100, $60 for the unit and $20 for each tube, If you are considering fluro get T5.

Sorry all you LED fans but LED just cant match fluro.🤣


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Update


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Nice addition, is that Val? It fills that space so well it looks like it’s always been there.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi 

Yes its Val


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

After a bit of a prune

I can finally see where Im going the left end will have Alternanthera reineckii and staurogyne repens allowed to grow about 4 or 5 inches tall.

The middle will stay about the same height the Alternanthera reineckii on the right side will be a little taller, the middle will be Ambulia allowed to get no higher than half tank height.

Vals stays where it is and the background plants will be allowed to grow to the top


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I do not care how big that algae wafer is, I will eat it






Just a quick update.






I am using the viva grow LED again, a friend of mine helped me set it up, that's the actual light level in the tank.

@RussellTheShihTzu 

My friend made me an offer I couldn't refuse, she set the light up and gave me some dry fertilizer she mixed up ( its a secret formula or some nonsense personally I think she uses it to grow dope plants but hey each to their own ) Anyway.

If I run the light for 9 hours a day using 2 milliliters of her secret fertilizer once a week, I get a giant koi female Betta. 

Breeding giants might be fun.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Just an update.

Still going with the LED, Made a few changes, also made kind of a mistake I am feeding live blackworm and it seems some got away and are now living in the substrate still not a bad thing they are free food and Asmodeus loves to hunt


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

You have the coolest betta on the site, he is like a warrior!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Just added a canister filter to the tank, Its a Aqua one Aquis 550 series 2.

Oh yes, these are my pair of bonded breeding Angels.

The top one is male and the bottom one female.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I subbed to you on YouTube, at least I hope its you.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Where are you on u-tube?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr Grumpy


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't find it, can I have a link?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Sure.





__





YouTube


Share your videos with friends, family, and the world.



www.youtube.com


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Not youtube, your channel. 

Sorry.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Mr Grumpy







www.youtube.com


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Plants are looking good











Just took this


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

A view from the top









Anyone want to try vacuum the substrate in there?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I think hes slowly changing color

2 months ago









One month ago









Today


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Oooooooooooh.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Sorry about the quality of the photos but it seems hes very upset with me for some reason, I cant go near the tank without him flaring at me, I dont know why he just made a pig out of himself eating cherry shrimp.











What you looking at?


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Just took this.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

WOW! Nice.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

How is Mr.Grumpy doing? ( Your Betta )


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

Hes doing great, But he gets very upset when I put my hand in his tank unless there is food in it.

Will post photo soon.


----------

